# Maidstone Livery Yards



## Kadastorm (28 March 2013)

Hey, just wondering what livery yards are in and around Maidstone? Im looking for either assisted DIY or Part, school and good hacking essential. Preferably Mote Park end  i have Cobham in mind but would like to look at any other options. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## budley95 (29 March 2013)

You said you're at uni in Hadlow in tack room. Guessing Hadlow College! There are a fair few yards that way. There are a couple down Blackmans lane as well as a couple down three elm lane really close to the trot rides (£13.50 a month for tons of hacking!) I'm on just a diy yard on hadlow road but no floodlit school. Think hadlow stair has lights and hacking, not sure if they do assisted? I'm down that way so can maybe help some more if needed. I actually live in Marden and have looked at a few yards this way but love the yard im on too much to leave! staplehurst have a few with schools and lights but not much hacking unless you want roads. If you don't drive, try one of the three down hadlow road. All have access to the toll rides, and I'm sure you could arrange a hand with turnout if you needed it, there's the bus route from hadlow directly along there which makes getting there easy if you ever have an emergency with transport! In fact my "sharer" (exercises pony when I can't so he doesn't get stiff or turn into a fire breathing monster) goes to hadlow, doesn't drive and manages to give him exercise when he has 2 hours!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 March 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/StanhopeFarm?fref=ts

This is one at Hucking on the top of the downs just North of Cobham Manor - not sure what types of livery they do now. I used to keep my horse here but it has since changed hands. hacking wasn't bad for the area.


----------



## [59668] (29 March 2013)

Im on a great yard in Marden.


----------



## Delicious_D (30 March 2013)

Im on a fab yard in marden but i dont think they advertise


----------



## budley95 (30 March 2013)

I looked for months in Marden but couldn't find any with a school that I liked! Well that's news to me, I was told by a few people and the feed merchant/petrol garage that everybody has their own land and there aren't any livery yards?!


----------



## Kadastorm (30 March 2013)

Ive heard of one at Marden, Cedars? Will take a look at all of them  
I need to move the pony closer to home as he just doesnt get the attention he derserves being in Canterbury when i live in Maidstone. Its also affecting my uni work and costs a bomb in petrol money. He's for sale but Ive had no interest so seriously thinking about keeping and getting a loaner/sharer for him to exercise him on the days im at work.


----------



## [59668] (30 March 2013)

Kadastorm that's where I am!!! It's lovely. Thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Suziq77 (30 March 2013)

Chequer Tree Farm on Collier Street, very near Marden, does livery - they have all year turnout, a nice school, horsewalker and hacking.  PM me if you would like the number to call.


----------

